# Eea2



## mercy22 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have got some questions to ask

I am non EEA national living in Italy for 11yrs with my mother who is Italian citizen.
I currently hold the Italian permanent resident stay and i just submit my application for Italian citizenship this
month and i was told the process would take 2 to 3yrs to have it

My mother is now going to live and work in the UK from now on and i want to go with her by applying for EEA family permit as her dependent child and when in the UK i will apply for EEA2 immediately so i can be able to work there.

Now my question is if my UK EEA2 (resident permit) is granted will i lose my Italian permanent residence as i will then have UK resident permit? Will it affect the Italian citizenship i applied for?

Pls help me with this questions because i really don't want to wait for 2 to 3yrs waiting for my citizenship doing nothing as its hard to get jobs here in Italy now and i also don't want to acquired the EEA2 and then lose my Italian permanent resident as its 2 to 3yrs to get my citizenship.

pls share what you think.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

If I may ask, how did your mother acquire Italian citizenship? 

How old were you when your mother became an Italian citizen?

How old are you now?


----------



## mercy22 (Jan 8, 2014)

she has live and work in italy for 18yrs

i was born in Nigeria and my mother brought me to italy when i was 15 

she got her Italian citizen 2013 march i couldn't collect with her because am now above 18

am now 23yrs now and not working but i was able to apply for the Italian citizen as a dependent on my mother


----------



## mercy22 (Jan 8, 2014)

accbgb said:


> If I may ask, how did your mother acquire Italian citizenship?
> 
> How old were you when your mother became an Italian citizen?
> 
> How old are you now?




she has live and work in italy for 18yrs

i was born in Nigeria and my mother brought me to italy when i was 15

she got her Italian citizen 2013 march i couldn't collect with her because am now above 18

am now 23yrs now and not working but i was able to apply for the Italian citizen as a dependent on my mother


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, residing in the U.K. will terminate your Italian residence, and yes, terminating your Italian residence will likely wreck your citizenship application.

In other words, if you want Italian citizenship you have to stay in Italy.


----------

